# WHERE Do You Buy Your ZiwiPeak and How Much Do You Pay......



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Thought this thread would be helpful for everyone who is looking to feed ZiwiPeak but struggles to find a good source and decent price online (or in a Bricks & Mortar store that sells it).

*Can you please list your source by adding the B&M store or online shop link.*

I've noticed that at least a couple of members a day have been talking about starting to feed ZiwiPeak, I sure hope the manufacturer is keeping an eye on supply levels and that you guys don't run out completely as Australia did for a while - such is this product's popularity and the demand for it, grrrr.

I'll start, if we do it like this it'll be easiest for all to see their respective countries I think:

*AUSTRALIA*: *Pets Unleashed Brisbane - both B&M and Online Sales - Pet Shop Store Online, Pet Store Brisbane & Pet Supplies Store | your online pet shop Shipping to anywhere in Brissy is only $1 regardless of amount/weight.*


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I buy from a local store, only because I prefer to support local businesses. I pay $29.99 per bag. 

I used to buy from PetFlow | Get Started. They are pretty fast to ship and have lower prices than most stores on the ground. You do have to buy more than 1 bag in order to qualify for free shipping.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I get mine from Pookinuk. It might not be the cheapist but they deliver the next day so the convenience outweights the cost for me. Also some of the other stockists only carry the 1kg bag whereas with 3 dogs the 5kg bag is much better for me. 

Pet Supplies Online | Pet Food & Supplies | Dog Food & Cat Food - Pookinuk.com.au


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought the first bag at wag.com. I bought the second one on Amazon. I have amazon prime, so I get free 2 day shipping. It totaled $30ish. 

When and if I ever get to NC, I have contacted Pet Supplies Plus who will order it for me for the same price. And they promise to stock it each month for me, so I don't have to worry. When I get up there though, I want to go to a few specialty and holistic pet stores to see if they have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I get mine at a local store, DogGone Natural and I think it is $27 a bag.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I get my ZP through wag.com. If you spend $49. through just wag it is free 2 day shipping, but if you spend a total of $39. through wag and any of the companies that are in with wag which are beauty bar, casa, diapers, and two more I can't think of it's still free 2 day shipping. Lamb ZP is $26.99 for 2lb and Venison or Venison and Fish ZP is $29.99.


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

I get mine from Tisol pet supplies. I pay 32$ the back lasts me a month and a bit. Bailey is 5 pounds


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

UK I get mine from Amazon. It costs £17.49 for the venison 1kg bag which is equivalent to 27.19 in US dollars. I get free super saver delivery which says it takes 3-5 days but all 3 products that I bought came in less than 48 hours. http://www.amazon.co.uk/ZiwiPeak-Daily-Cuisine-Venison-Pouches/dp/B002AY5BHG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343862097&sr=8-2


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> UK I get mine from Amazon. It costs £17.49 for the venison 1kg bag which is equivalent to 27.19 in US dollars. I get free super saver delivery which says it takes 3-5 days but all 3 products that I bought came in less than 48 hours. ZiwiPeak Daily Dog Cuisine Venison Pouches 1 kg: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery


I also get mine from amazon.co.uk I searched everywhere and this is the cheapest I could find in the uk. The lamb flavour is slightly cheaper at £14.99 For a 1kg bag and venison and fish is £17.49.

Looks like the lamb and venison flavours are both out of stock at the moment though!


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in the US and get mine from a local family owned pet store for $35.50 that's with tax. I get the Venison kind.

If for some reason I had to order online, I go with wag.com I can get it from there for $30 and that's with shipping.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> I get mine at a local store, DogGone Natural and I think it is $27 a bag.


yup that where Amberleah gets hers great place..


----------

